# SOS Tonite, Another fast and easy night.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My guy is easy to please. I usually make SOS with sausage this time I tried 
ground beef…It was good.

I used about 1 lb of chop meat fried in a smidgen of bacon fat, ( leftover from breakfast)
flour, milk, half and half, salt/ pepper, chopped parsley, chopped dried sage leaves,
and cayenne pepper…
Served over wide Italian noodles…my guy was in heaven.
He loved it in this man’s army.  

The salad is chopped cherry tomatoes, sliced cucumbers, a sliced 
peach, dried onion flakes, salt /pepper, olive oil and white wine vinegar.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"flour, milk, half and half, salt/ pepper, chopped parsley, chopped dried sage leaves,
and cayenne pepper… "

Was that in order of descending quantity?🤣


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, but you skipped the first ingredient - ground chop meat.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

So more flour than milk or half and half?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nooo, I thought that you were kidding…
about 2 Tablespoons flour, about 2 cups milk, about 1/2 cup half and half.
Have you ever made it?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I was just nudging you for those who are new to cooking or from other countries. You have a lot of viewers here.😄 i recognize the fixins for a roux.

My dad mentioned it, but I knew mostly Navy & Marines. They ate really well by the time I was around. They really spoil sub sailors.









Foods of War: Sh*t on a Shingle - War on the Rocks


Editor’s note: This is the second piece in our series “Foods of War.” The intention is to examine the historicity behind different rations and meals



warontherocks.com


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Now that takes me back 60+ years, SOS was always a good budget stretcher with any leftover gravy. Never as fancy as yours but always filling.
Thanks for the memories.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it’s a roux…usually I fry the sausage or fresh chopped beef in butter, but this time I used bacon fat…after the beef is browned in the same cast iron pan - I sprinkle the flour around
and brown it up a little more …then add the milk and half and half and the spices…you only need to simmer it for about 15 minutes on low…(add more milk if it thickens up too much)
I do not add beef stock or use chipped beef.
You can serve it over toast, noodles or rice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Now that takes me back 60+ years, SOS was always a good budget stretcher with any leftover gravy. Never as fancy as yours but always filling.
> Thanks for the memories.
> 
> Bud


Mine is not fancy…Believe it or not I got the recipe off the back of an old calendar.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I haven't had SOS, hot dogs, or other decadent foods in nearly 30 years. Wifey is a purist, organic gardener, and watcher of my health (as if my health needs watching, gee)


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

"My guy is easy to please."

Yeah, you cook like Julia Child but he's easy to please. 

The recipe sounds great. Haven't had that since my Army years. This post got me thinking about mess hall food. Most was pretty decent, except one time while I was stationed at Fort Gordon, Georgia. One Sunday morning I walked into the mess hall and thought I got a faint whiff of poo . Turns out they were serving chittlins. Hard pass for me and most of us Yankees from north of the Mason Dixon line. The southern guys loved it. Still don't understand how anyone could eat that. 🤮


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave Sal,
chitlins, sweet breads and tongue are all horrible.  chicken feet too! 

Chandler 48
30 years without a hotdog is a very long time…  Oy!


----------

